# Plants gone crazy



## MochaLatte (Nov 17, 2011)

My tank looks more like an underwater jungle lol. Hope everyone enjoys the pics


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice! Looks like it's time for a trim.


----------



## MochaLatte (Nov 17, 2011)

I've done a HUGE trim and it still needs more taken off lol. They grow faster than I can clip them


----------



## Caton (May 17, 2011)

Lovely jungle


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

MochaLatte said:


> I've done a HUGE trim and it still needs more taken off lol. They grow faster than I can clip them


Hahaha. That's why I swapped out most of my stems for slower growing plants.


----------



## MochaLatte (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm trying to swap out plants lol, but my car decided to totally die so plants are on hold 

I did get rid of one annoying plant and replace it with I have no clue what lol


----------

